# Chrysanthemum wood and Chicken Blood Wood.



## Byron Barker (Feb 17, 2019)

I posted some chrysanthemum wood for trade a short while ago and realised it is similar to another vine known to some turners: chicken blood wood. Chrysanthemum wood isn't coming from the flower, but simply a term that describes how the vine's grain looks. Initially it seemed like the two were the same species, but after some informative conversations and a bit of research, they are different species of vine entirely. Both are used medicinally, but the chicken blood wood is known for its blood red sap. Chrysanthemum does not have this sap coloration. Chrysanthemum wood is botanically labeled _Bauhinia championii_ while Chicken Blood Wood is _Spatholobus suberectus. _Both are in the Leguminosae family. I think the easiest way to distinguish the two is the redness of the latter although in dried samples this may not be 100% obvious. Hope that helps for any further instances these two rare "woods" pop up.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

